#  > Islam >  > Islam en meer >  Tekenen van de Dag des Oordeels! Deel 1

## Broederrr

In de naam van Allah, de Barmhartige de Genadevolle 



_Allah Meester van de Dag des Oordeels (1:4) zegt in de Qor-aan: Zij vragen jou (oh Mohammed ) over het Uur Wanneer zal het plaatsvinden?Zeg: Voorwaar de kennis daarover is slechts bij Mijn Rabb (Heer), niemand kan over de tijd duidelijkheid geven dan Hij. Zwaar (is de kwestie) in de hemelen en op de aarde. Het zal slechts plotseling tot jullie komen.Zij vragen jou alsof jij daarvan op de hoogte bent. Zeg: Voorwaar, de kennis daarover is slechts bij Allah, maar de meeste mensen weten het niet.(7:187) 

Zij vragen jou naar het Uur: Wanneer zal het plaatsvinden?Hoe kan jij dat noemen? Bij jouw Rabb is de kennis daarover. Voorwaar, jij bent slechts een vermaner voor wie het (Uur) vreest. Op de dag dat zij het (Uur) zien, zal het zijn alsof zij slechts een avond of morgen op de aarde verbleven.(79:42-46)_ 

Zij(de ongelovigen) wachten op niets dan het Uur dat onverwachts over hen kan komen. De tekenen er van zijn reeds gekomen, maar hoe zal voor hen de herinnering zijn wanneer het (Uur) werkelijk tot hen komt?(47:18) 
De Profeet heeft ons door verschillende overleveringen op de hoogte gebracht wat de tekenen zijn voordat de dag des Oordeels zal plaatsvinden. Er zijn kleine tekenen die begonnen zijn bij de komst van de Profeet en nog steeds aan de gang zijn. Dan zijn er ook de grote tekenen die aangeven dat het einde der dagen werkelijk dichtbij is. Zodra de grote tekenen verschijnen zal het niet lang duren voordat de wereld zal vergaan, het zal in een vrij korte periode achtereenvolgend plaatsvinden. 
Deze tijd zal een hele zware beproeving worden voor de Moslims maar de Profeet heeft ons zoveel aanwijzingen en mogelijkheden gegeven om onszelf te beschermen tegen deze beproevingen. 

Een van die aanwijzingen is het aangeven welke tekenen we kunnen verwachten, door deze kennis is het mogelijk ons voor te bereiden. 




De kleine tekenen van Qiyamah
Het drinken van wijn zal normaal zijn. (Saheeh Bukharie & Saheeh Muslim).Grote afstanden zullen in een korte tijd kunnen worden afgelegd. (Vliegtuigen, boten, autos). (Muslim).Er zullen veel boeken zijn, maar mensen met kennis zullen weinig zijn en onwetendheid zal zich verspreiden. (Dit is overgeleverd in Bukhari, Ibn Majah, & Ahmad).Kennis neemt af door de dood van geleerden en mensen zullen onwetende als hun leiders nemen.Een man zal tegen iets spreken dat op een zweep of een schoen lijkt. (Telefoon?) (Ahmad).Het was overgeleverd door Abu Said dat de Profeet heeft gezegd: Het Uur zal niet komen tot de tijd dat een man zijn huis zal verlaten en zijn schoen, zweep of stok hem zal vertellen wat er met zijn familie gebeurt sinds hij het huis heeft verlaten.(Ahmad)Wanneer het vasthouden aan deze religie zo moeilijk zal zijn zoals het vasthouden aan hete kolen. (Tirmidhie).Mannen zullen zijde gaan dragen. (Tirmidhi).Zangeressen en muziek instrumenten zullen populair worden. (Tirmidhi, Haythami).Overspel zal openlijk plaatsvinden. (Bukhari, Muslim, Ibn Majah, & Haythami).Anas heeft overgeleverd dat de Profeet heeft gezegd: Onder de tekenen van het Uur zijn de volgende: Overspel en het drinken van wijn zal normaal worden; het aantal mannen zal afnemen en het aantal vrouwen zal toenemen, totdat n man voor 50 vrouwen zal zorgen (dat 1 op 50 zal zijn).(Boekhari)Het gebruik van sterke dranken zal zich wijd verspreiden onder jullie. (Bukhari & Muslim).Er zullen meer vrouwen zijn dan mannen, zodat 50 vrouwen voor 1 man zullen zijn. (Bukhari, Muslim, & Ahmad).Doden, doden, doden! (Bukhari, Muslim, Ibn Majah, & Ahmad).Mens zal zeggen, 'Die and die zijn cool' terwijl er niet eens ter grootte van een zaadje aan geloof in zijn hart zal zijn. (Voetballers, Zangers, gangsters, filmsterren etc).De volkeren van de wereld zullen zich vergaderen rondom jullie, zoals hongerige mensen bijeenkomen om een bord eten aan te vallen. (Overgeleverd in Bukharie en Muslim).Mensen zullen anderen slaan met zwepen die lijken op staarten van ossen. (Muslim).Kinderen zullen een bron van woede zijn. (Tabarani, Hakim).Vrouwen zullen samenzweren. (Tabarani, Hakim).Regen zal zuur of brandend worden. (Tabarani, Hakim).Veel kinderen zullen geboren worden als gevolg van overspel. (Tabarani, Hakim).Het Uur zal niet komen totdat hele volkeren van mijn Ummah zich bij de Mushrikeen zullen mengen en afgoden zullen aanbidden. (Overgeleverd in At Tirmidhie).Wanneer vertrouwen iets zal worden waarmee men winst maakt. (Tirmidhi, Haythami).Bij Hem in wiens Hand mijn ziel is! De wereld zal niet vergaan totdat er een dag zal komen waarop de moordenaar niet zal weten waarom hij vermoordt en een vermoorde niet weet waarom hij is gedoodt. (Muslim).Rijkdom zal alleen verdeeld zijn onder de rijken, de armen zullen er niets van krijgen. (Tirmidhi).Geven van aalmoezen zal een last worden. (Tirmidhi & Haythami).Het zal warm zijn in de winter en koud in de zomer. (Kunzul Umal).Gierigheid zal in de harten van mensen worden geworpen. (Bukhari).Plotselinge dood zal wijdverspreidt zijn. (Ahmad).Shirk zal zich wijdverspreiden onder mijn Ummah. (i.e graven aanbidding, menselijke wetten etc).Er zullen mensen zijn die broeders zullen in het openbaar en vijanden in het geheim. (Tirmidhi).Wanneer een man zijn vrouw gehoorzaamt en zijn eigen moeder niet, wanneer hij zijn vriend gehoorzaamt en eigen vader niet. (Tirmidhi).Wanneer stemmen zich zullen verheffen in de mosken. (Microfoon?) (Tirmidhi).Mensen zullen met blote dijen op de markten lopen.Stenen zullen uit de hemel vallen [Meteoren]. (Overgeleverd door Tirmidhie).De mensen uit Iraq zullen geen eten of geld ontvangen door de onderdrukking van de Romeinen (Amerikanen, Europeanen). (Overgeleverd door Imaam Muslim).Mensen zullen springen zullen wolken en de aarde (Vliegtuigen?).Een beproeving zal het huis van iedereen intreden. (Ahmad).Een tijd zal komen wanneer de markten dicht bij elkaat zullen zijn.De leiders van de mensen zullen de ergste onder hun zijn. (Tirmidhi).Wanneer het als een schande zal worden gezien als men via Qur'an zou handelen. (Abu Musa Asharie).Homoseksualiteit zal normaal worden. (Overgeleverd door Adbullah ibn Masud).De mosken zullen worden versierd.Massale dood onder de mensen, zoals een groot aantal schapen sterven tijdens een epidemie. (Bukharie).De leiders van de wereld zullen niet volgens het boek van Allah oordelen (Democratie etc). (Ibn Majah).Een tijd zal komen waarin iedereen met rente zal werken.Wanneer de laatsten van deze Ummah, de eerste zullen vervloeken (Shia?) (Tirmidhie).Leiders van de mensen zullen onderdrukkers zijn. (Haythami).Mensen zullen een ander met respect behandelen, uit angst dat hij hun slecht zal behandelen. (Tirmidhi).Ze zullen tot diep in de nacht dansen (Discos?)Ze zullen beweren Qur'an te volgen en zullen de Sunnah verwerpen (Hadiths) (Quranieten?). (Abu Dawood).Andere mensen zullen in sterren geloven. (Haythami).Mensen zullen Al-Qadr verwerpen (Lot). (Haythami).Tijd zal snel voorbijgaan. (Bukhari, Muslim, & Ahmad).Goede daden zullen afnemen. (Bukhari).Mensen zullen doorgaan met hun handel, maar weinig zullen de betrouwbaren zijn.Inkomsten zullen uit twijfelachtige bronnen komen, maar de moslims zullen zich daar geen zorgen over maken of hun inkomen wel of niet halal is. De Profeet heeft gezegd: Voorwaar er zal een tijd komen waarin de mensen zullen leven, dat een gelovige niet bezorgd zal zijn hoe hij zijn geld heeft verdiend, of het Halal of Haram is.(Ahmad)Een man zal naast een graf lopen en wensen dat hij in zijn plaats lag. (Bukhari).Aardbevingen zullen toenemen. (Bukhari & Muslim).Er zullen pogingen zijn om woestijnen groen te maken [Dingen te laten groeien].Het verschijnen van valse profeten (Ahmad Qadiyani etc). (Bukhari).Vrouwen zullen naakt zijn, terwijl ze zijn gekleedt. Ze zijn misleid en zullen anderen misleiden. (Muslim).Wanneer mensen ernaar zullen streven om hoge gebouwen te bouwen. (Bukhari).Alleen de mensen die men kent, zal hij groeten. (Ahmad).Abdullah ibn Masoed heeft overgeleverd dat de Profeet heeft gezegd: Voorwaar, onder de tekenen van de dag des Oordeels is, dat men alleen diegene groet (met de groet van de Islaam) die men kent.(Ahmad)Er zal een schat onder de Eufraat worden ontdekt (Neem er niks van!). (Bukhari & Muslim).Wilde dieren zullen tegen mensen praten. (Ahmad). (als je ziet gorillas leren gebarentaal en communiceren zo met de mens, het begint er zo wel op te lijken maar Allahoe a3lem).Jaren van misleiding waarin de waarachtigen niet worden vertrouwd en de leugenaars wel. (Ahmad).Valse getuigenissen uitspreken zal normaal worden. (Haythami & Ahmad).Wanneer mannen met mannen zullen liggen en vrouwen met vrouwen. (Haythami).Handel zal zich zo verspreiden dat zelfs vrouwen moeten werken om hun mannen te steunen in handel. (Ahmad).De moslims zullen zich in 73 sektes verdelen. (Bukharie, Muslim, Tirmidhie, Abu Dawud etc).Een vrouw zal zijn werkplaats binnnenkomen uit liefde voor de wereld. (Ahmad).Arrogantie zal toenemen op aarde. (Tabarani, Hakim).Famillie banden zullen worden verbroken. (Ahmad).Twee Christelijke legers (Amerika en England?) zullen samenwerken en Syri overnemen.De moslim legers zullen heel zwak zijn.Er zullen veel vrouwen zijn die in staat zullen zijn kinderen te krijgen, maar ze zullen geen kinderen krijgen.Er zal een overvloed van eten zijn, maar weinig zegeningen zullen erin zijn.Mensen zullen weigeren wanneer hen eten is aangeboden.Mannen zullen op vrouwen lijken en vrouwen zullen op mannen lijken.Rijkdommen zullen zo vermeerderen dat als een man 10,000 is gegeven hij zal er niet tevreden mee zijn. (Bukhari)Twee grote groepen zullen elkaar bestrijden met dezelfde religie. (Bukhari & Muslim) (shia en soennieten?)

----------


## Ready?

Maak je niet druk. De echt diepzinnige geloven leren ons dat we nog zo een 3000 jaar moeten wachten. Wat ik typ is net zo slecht onderbouwd als jou punten...en ik doe het in 2 regeltjes.

----------


## ill-brains

Concrete datum ?
Dat de wereld ooit vergaat weten we heus wel...

----------

